# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Water leaking into garage from soil behind

## spicoli

The design of my brick double garage (about 30 years old) is such that the rear wall acts much like a retaining wall.  That is there is a garden sitting behind the rear wall about 1m above the level of the garage floor (obviously the builder was a winner). 
After heavy rainfall water "ponds" in the garden behind the garage and seeps through the back brick wall into the garage floor.  I doubt there is any form of drainage (or ever was). 
The raised garden behind the garage blends in with an inground swimming pool area so that the top of the raised garden is at the same level as the surface of the swimming pool and surrounds. This raised garden (relative to garage floor) is all bricked in and completely inaccessible (without major destruction!) 
The only things I can think to do are 
1.  drill some holes in the side wall of the raised garden just behind the garage to allow water to flow out (like any normal retaining wall).  However I suspect this won't do much as the holes will fill with mud. 
2.  Remove some of the bricks at the side wall and "drill out" the mud at garage floor level or just below (just behind garage) and somehow slide a socked agg line in.  I guess it would be preferable to get some gravel above the socked agg line but this might be a difficult operation. 
Any suggestions gratefully received. 
If the above doesn't make sense I could take photos and post these. 
Option 3 might just be concrete over the garden!

----------


## PeteV

sounds like a tough one... any chance of emptying the flower box then tanking the walls?? realistically weepholes through the side may help a little bit, but i reckon you're still going to have issues. your only real fix is to tank and install an aggi.

----------


## Hoppy

I support what Peter V has said. Long term you need to keep the water away from the rear garage wall. Water seeping through will evenually cause damage if it hasn't allready. If you can dig down on the outside and place a damp proof course against the wall and then install an Agg drain to remove excess water. If you contact your local Gripset supplier they have some great waterproofing compounds.

----------

